# Survival > Survival Kits & Survival Products >  Paracord bracelet selling tips?

## Bailey.W

Yea so I've started selling paracord survival bracelets, generally around school and to friends (I'm 14 by the way). But due to bad judgement, I started selling at the end of the school year, I've still got decent connections with friends etc, but I really haven't had any business as of now. I've tried to advertise on Craigslist, Facebook etc, but business is rather slow. Any tips guys?

----------


## paracordist

there is just too much competition to generate much traffic; my suggestion is to come up with something unique and different and see it can rise to the top. keep at it, wear one at all times and you may generate business this coming school year! you can also try ebay and etsy

----------


## RangerXanatos

What I've thought about doing is making two-colored bracelets and selling them around football season.  The fanatics would probably buy me out fast.

----------


## Canadian-guerilla

> What I've thought about doing is making two-colored bracelets and selling them around football season.  The fanatics would probably buy me out fast.


yep, team colors
maybe some pink ones for the womenfolk
find something cheap/natural/homemade that you can attach to your bracelets

maybe weave into your bracelets 5-6 little bits of different woods for the " naturalists "
the 5-6 different woods would be good for a naturalist necklace

how much are you selling these bracelets for ?

----------


## crashdive123

Answers regarding suggestions for this young man's marketing are cool.  Let's leave pricing inquiries to PM's.

----------


## Rick

Bailey, 

You've asked one of the basics of marketing. Let me explain what you need to do then I'll tell you how to do it. 

Making money is easy. Making a lot of money is only slightly harder but you absolutely must adhere to a few basics. 

1. Product Quality - Make certain your bracelets are made of quality materials and made perfect each time. If your gut says, "that doesn't look right" or "I don't like how that one turned out" then do it over or discard it. "Good enough" is NOT good enough when it comes to your customers. Quality products will bring customers back. 

2. Customer Respect - Refer to all your customers as Sir, Ma'am, Mr., Mrs. or Miss. Never use their first name. That's too "familiar" and some people resent it. Show them respect always. 

3. Pricing - Your profit margin will generally have some space for pricing. Know how much each bracelet costs (cost of paracord divided by number of bracelets is one way) and don't forget your time is worth money, too. If you are only making .50 on every bracelet you make then you could easily be working at a gas station and make more. You want to go where the money is even if selling bracelets isn't it. On the other hand, you don't want to charge so much that no one will buy them. Do some research and find out how much they sell for. Take a look at your costs (including your time) then decide what an equitable price would be. In your case, I would charge a tad more on the high side. You can lower your price a lot easier than you can raise it. 

4. Excellent Customer Service - Your best advertising is word of mouth and only a happy customer will give you a good recommendation. If someone buys a bracelet and comes back 10 minutes later and says they've changed their mind simply give them their money back. Even if they dropped it in the fire and melted half of it give them their money back or another bracelet. They may decide you did right by them and come back 20 minutes later and buy 4 more. Don't waste your time (remember, your time is money) by arguing with them. An unhappy customer will never come back and they will make sure others know how bad you are. You're miles ahead to treat them right. 

If you adhere to those 4 basics you market will be ready for you. Now let's talk about where. 

Every week-end something is going on. Air shows, fairs, sidewalk sales, garage sales, events at the park, knife shows, gun shows, etc. Set up a table at those events and you'll be surprised how many you'll sell.  Make up a quality sign with some catchy slogan like, Bailey's Bands or whatever you like and extoll the virtues of a paracord bracelet. Explain why people simply CAN NOT live without one. If you are handy at art then you can make it. If not, then see if a family member can do a good job for you. Remember rule #1, quality products, that goes for advertising copy, too. Talk to your customers and tell them just how good that bracelet is. Explain that it will make the best boot laces they've ever owned. If they break a hiking boot lace in the woods then have the fix on their wrist. You get the point. Watch some infomercials and pay attention to HOW they sell their products. 

My grand daughter was 7 and made some hair barrettes that she wanted to sell. We made some signs for her and set up a table at an air show. She made over $100 profit the first day. Not too shabby for a 7 year old. At 8 she has her own business cards and hits all the shows around here. She generally sells 40-50 barrettes per show. As I said, making money is easy. 

You'll be surprised how many folks will buy from you because you are 14 and they want to encourage that entrepreneurial spirit. You can make that work to your advantage too. Moms will think you are cute (enjoy it while it lasts) so tell them why their little Johny needs a bracelet. They love buying little Johny "stuff". Smooze the moms and "man up" the dads. His little Johny will look a lot more macho with a paracord bracelet. Okay, that's a little tongue in cheek but only a little. You get the idea on that too. 

Good Luck. If you really want to do it you can. But be advised. Selling is work. Good selling is a lot of work.

----------


## paracordist

Brilliant Rick!

----------


## Sarge47

Put "Bear Grylls'" name on it!   :Creepy:

----------


## BornthatWay

I know you think that was funny but you can get that youn man in alot of trouble using bear grylls name without permission. Take it down!

----------


## crashdive123

Yeah Bailey - nobody's name but yours should go on your creations.

----------


## Sarge47

So just change your name to Bear Grylls, no problem, right?   :Innocent:  


(ps, you know I'm just pulling your leg, right?)   :Cool2:

----------


## Rick

Bailey - One other thing. If you can design something unique about your bracelet then that will help sell it as well. Take a look at some of the posts paracordist has made. I'm not suggesting you copy his work but he has done some pretty spiffy stuff and it will give you an idea of what I'm talking about. Here's one that would give his an edge over his competition and a good example of what I mean. Don't make something unique just to make it but if you can design something that adds value or something that makes your bracelet better then that will be a great advantage. 

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...l=1#post298207

----------


## BENESSE

Right on the money, Rick! (nice to see you swing back.)
Bailey, do _exactly_ what Rick said and come back and brag about your success. You can do it, kid!

----------


## gir

hey, my names alex and im 17. just like you i am trying to sell paracord bracelets, but i dont have any idea were to even begin. and i am at a loss for how to make a lot of them or how to advertise them. mine are quality made, unlike my grammer, and i need help too.

----------


## crashdive123

Follow the above advice gir.  It applies to you as well, and if you follow it you will be successful.  As to making a lot of them........make em one at a time and take as long as you need to make as many as you need.

----------


## hunter63

> hey, my names alex and im 17. just like you i am trying to sell paracord bracelets, but i dont have any idea were to even begin. and i am at a loss for how to make a lot of them or how to advertise them. mine are quality made, unlike my grammer, and i need help too.


The problems of making something, and selling them is the basis of business in general and has been that way since the first "trade".
The fact that you are 17, doesn't make any difference....you are learning a valuable lesion in business

I can't see where anyone paying full price of materials, taking their own time, then trying to compete with imported  paracord survival bracelets, can make any money.

Awhile back I saw Sportsman's Guide selling 3 bracelets for like $25 bucks, (can't find the ad right now).
As I have made a couple myself, took a while, as I'm not good at it....it would take me all day to make 3, I'd starve to death from the earnings @ $25 buck a day, less materials.

Not trying to rain on your parade, just stating the facts.........hard to make a buck (or lot's of bucks) on this........Unless you just enjoy making them and trying things.......

DW makes knitted stuff, painted gourds, and other crafts....but would be working for $.05 cents an hour if trying to sell them.....she just likes to do it.

Good luck.

----------


## Rick

When you get it down you can easily make 7-8 an hour. Buy the materials wholesale and your costs per item go way down.

----------


## hunter63

I get bored after I get a couple of anything done........Once I have done it, I move on.

----------


## Rick

I'm of low intelligence so I don't have that........ooooh. Butterflies.

----------


## hunter63

LOL, That is a place in the world for everyone......

I used to see it in the factory, guys/gals doing the same job everyday over and over....and wonder how they could stand it.

So one day I was having a conversation  (I was the supervisior), with one of my best guys.....so I ask him.
He says, "I don't wanna think, I just wanna do my job, be the best at it, so I don't get hassled, then go home,.... I don't know how you put up with all the BS that goes on".

----------


## hunter63

Found the ad for Sportsman's guide.......they are out of stock....but does give you any idea what you are up against if you plan on making any money by selling one you made.
http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=930892

----------


## Wingman

I make them and sell them. I have a youtube video on a jig that I made to make them with. The best selling tip I can say is just wear one and when asked hey where did you get that say I make them and sell them. I keep a bag in the trunk of the car and always sell out. Best of luck to you.

----------


## LowKey

Again not to rain on anyone's parade here but
1. Uncle Sam likes his cut. As in Sales tax if your state has one.
2. Make sure your packaging or signage says something to the effect of "Not intended for children 12 years of age or under." There is a whole new set of laws that went into effect Jan 1 regarding home made items intended for children.
http://www.cpsc.gov/about/cpsia/smbu...facturers.html

----------


## Sparky93

There is some great advice in here, Wingman mentioned a jig which was something I was going to advise. I have been planning on making one for a while (so many projects so little time). Here is a pic of a bracelet jig.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And here is instructions on how to make them http://www.instructables.com/image/F...FixtureJig.jpg
And if you aren't very good at making stuff like that, just have a family member help you build it. It will allow you to have set sizes for your bracelets and insure they are all exactly the same.

Also as somebody else mentioned, maybe make some different things to give people more options.

Paracord dog leash

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Paracord lanyard

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

Sorry for having joined this "parade" so late.

*Bailey W* , if you're looking for something to add to your paracord bracelet, may I suggest a compass?  I mean, what says "survival tool" better than a compass?  It goes well, too, with team colors and "Lead the Way" or "Find the Way" or The Only Way" or , simply "The Way."

Small button compasses are literally a "dime-a-dozen" on eBay.  All ya gotta do is (yeah, right) figure out a way to securely attach one of these compasses to your paracord bracelet, and I do believe you'll be off to the races (so to speak).  If your attachment method is truly unique, don't forget to PATENT it -- actually rather easy if it is truly unique & you don't mind a lot of paperwork.

Regards, and GOOD LUCK!!!

-- *Nighteyes*

----------


## Batch

My daughter saw where they were making prom dresses and what not from duct tape. She made a couple of wallets that folks snapped up. Then I had a friend ask if she could Make it in camouflage.

When ever he pulled that ole wallet out he would hold it up near his face while he talked and sorted his money to pay. Everyone who saw it wanted it. Nobody would ever see that wallet in your pocket. So, like he did make every moment possible a marketing moment.

----------


## shiftyer1

If you like tying knots,  theres alot of good instructions online.  I was into it for a little while and enjoyed it.  I don't know the names for the different knots but i've tyed paracord around a maglite in a pattern,  also I like the look of....keep in mind I don't know the name.  It's 2 strands using 4 ends and makes a long rectangle.  Looks good with 2 colors on keyfobs and I have one on my Sharpfinger.  I need to find the instructions again,  I have a new belt knife and the loop lanyard I put on it isn't working out.  If you decide to diversify,  which is good because you have the material already and bracelets may chill out for awhile but now keychains are cool!

If you tell Billy you will have his bracelet Friday in the configuration he asked for.........You do everything in your power to have it by friday!!!  I don't know that I would give one for free because one went thru the campfire........but I would give a discount on a replacement.  If someone buys a few at a time the next ones free,  buy 2 and #3 is free something like that.

The bottom line is explain what you'll do and do what you say, at a reasonable price and you'll do well.  I'll pay alittle extra if I KNOW that if the dog eats my bracelet I'll get a break on a new one as long as I bring in the remains of the original.

Always keep on few on you for the spur of the moment sale once they see yours.  I had a man come into my store at work,  he had a survival bracelet on that I admired.  I asked him where he got it,  he told me he made them.  I would have bought a couple on the spot but......he had none.  He said he would come back with some to sell in a week or two...........this was a few months ago,  if he came in with some to sell me tomorrow I wouldn't buy.....if I did it would be for real cheap.  Your word means alot!!!

----------


## Rick

The campfire was sort of an extreme example. Just an analogy that your time arguing with a customer is a lose/lose. If he's a really good salesman he'll tell the customer the bracelet will be ready Friday and deliver it on Thursday. You have to WOW customers to keep them.

----------


## Good181

Hey all.  I just joined up here and I too have started makeing Paracord bracelets.  And i was curious if their are any legal ramifications if i made a facebook page for my paracord stuff and sold them.  Like if i call it a Cobra Weave or a Fish tail weave if their are patents on these names?  I know i cant call it Bear Grylls or anything like that but just dont want to get in trouble.

----------


## crashdive123

It's best to seek legal advice from an attorney, not a bunch of faceless folks on the internet.  Doing that spells disaster as far as your business plan goes.

----------


## Rick

There are no patents or copyrights on the name of the weaves. Most of them have been around for centuries dating back to sailing ships. Cordage and scrimshaw were two things the sailors used to occupy their down time. But an attorney is always good.

EDIT: Sorry Crash I was typing while you were posting.

----------


## crashdive123

Just another example of that whole great minds thinking alike thing......still trying to figure out our excuse.

----------


## Rick

Maybe 'cause we sit next to each other and I can see what you type? That's just a guess, though.

----------


## RCKCRWLER

I started selling bracelets and created my own version of a monkey fist keychain holder and made enough money to pay for my M&P .40 and some other accessories.  (No grief from my wife because it didn't come out of the general funds)    :Big Grin:  Great advice from everyone above and the only other thing I can say is enjoy it and take your time.  People will pay good money for a product that is well made.  Ie. pay attention to your melted ends.  Be sure not to burn surrounding cord, make sure the melt will not scratch or be uncomfortable to the person wearing the bracelet.  In other words focus on the fine details.  Good Luck and congrats!

----------


## Mikeranger40

> The problems of making something, and selling them is the basis of business in general and has been that way since the first "trade".
> The fact that you are 17, doesn't make any difference....you are learning a valuable lesion in business
> 
> I can't see where anyone paying full price of materials, taking their own time, then trying to compete with imported  paracord survival bracelets, can make any money.
> 
> Awhile back I saw Sportsman's Guide selling 3 bracelets for like $25 bucks, (can't find the ad right now).
> As I have made a couple myself, took a while, as I'm not good at it....it would take me all day to make 3, I'd starve to death from the earnings @ $25 buck a day, less materials.
> 
> Not trying to rain on your parade, just stating the facts.........hard to make a buck (or lot's of bucks) on this........Unless you just enjoy making them and trying things.......
> ...



I can make 3 paracord bracelets in a half hr and sell them at $5 each for a 100% profit

----------


## Rick

Keep practicing, you'll get better.

----------


## BENESSE

> I can make 3 paracord bracelets in a half hr and sell them at $5 each for a 100% profit


I'd say, _name that tune_!

----------


## Mikeranger40

Um.. what does that mean

----------


## Rick

He's too young, B. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Name_That_Tune

----------


## finallyME

> I can make 3 paracord bracelets in a half hr and sell them at $5 each for a 100% profit


How do you make 100% profit?  You spent money to buy the materials, and you spent time making them.  The only way to make 100% profit is to steal the items and sell them.  Otherwise you are spending resources.

----------


## finallyME

> He's too young, B. 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Name_That_Tune


Man, I'm too young.

----------


## Rick

Yeah, I've probably got socks as old as you. (sniff, sniff). Yeah. Got a pair on.

----------


## hunter63

You are supposed to come down to the river once a year to wash them.......

----------


## BENESSE

Well, I'm too young for Three Stooges but still know who they are.
(probably saw every single episode in reruns)

----------


## hunter63

> I can make 3 paracord bracelets in a half hr and sell them at $5 each for a 100% profit


$5 bucks each?.....I'll take 10, that's $50 bucks right?....Do you take credit cards?....Pay pal?...checks?....any tax on that?, how about shipping?

----------


## NordstromJ

I was wondering the same thing Bailey but i started just a couple of weeks ago but i dont know a good price for them im charging $5 but i dont know if its to expensive.

----------


## gryffynklm

It is only too expensive if people will not buy them.

----------


## NordstromJ

well i heard people were selling them last year for 6 and they were buying them left and right but im selling them this year for 5 and no one is buying i think i made $10 so far

----------


## crashdive123

> well i heard people were selling them last year for 6 and they were buying them left and right but im selling them this year for 5 and no one is buying i think i made $10 so far


Did you make $10 or take in $10?  Have you factored in your material and labor costs?

----------


## Rick

Research. Product research. You can't know what the market will bear until you've done your homework.

----------


## NordstromJ

well ive only made 10 dollars total from sales but i only made 2-3 dollars profit

----------


## NordstromJ

i mean i do 2 color bracelets and what not i hope to start selling if i can sell then it willall just go back into more paracord because its not cheap
well depends on where you go i got it for $6

----------


## crashdive123

> i mean i do 2 color bracelets and what not i hope to start selling if i can sell then it willall just go back into more paracord because its not cheap
> well depends on where you go i got it for $6


Please understand that many of us make our own paracord bracelets and buy paracord in 1000 foot rolls.  When you unknot yourself, how about heading over to the introduction section and telling us a bit about yourself.

----------


## Chris

There are lots of mass produced paracord bracelets now, I would wonder if there is any margin left for the little guy.

----------


## James Marts

:Rockon: i think u should make you own website and rip up the price to 13$ THEN SLOWLY LOWER IT TO BRING PEOPLE IN

----------


## James Marts

Hay i need to know what to sell my paracord bracelets for can any one help me

----------


## Wise Old Owl

Bailey hasn't been on since 2011?

----------


## crashdive123

> i think u should make you own website and rip up the price to 13$ THEN SLOWLY LOWER IT TO BRING PEOPLE IN





> Hay i need to know what to sell my paracord bracelets for can any one help me


Try taking the advice that you offered others and let us know how it works.

BTW I deleted the other thread you started in the section for people that have problems registering where you were also asking about selling paracord bracelets.  You may want to drop by the introduction section and tell us a bit about yourself - including your age.

----------


## hunter63

Get this, ....At the farmers Market yesterday.....Opening day.
The Amish are selling paracord bracelets, 3 for $10 bucks.....all sorts of colors mixed together.
I ask if they made them, lady says ..."no, bought them".

The market is flooded with regular ones cobra weave with plastic buckles.

Any one wanting in the market these days better have a "new and improved model"....or a different product.
Rifle slings, dog collars, dog leashes, water bottle holders....you need a new nitch.

----------


## Rick

Just be aware that China is the one flooding the market. I must get a half dozen emails a week from Chinese manufacturers wanting to wholesale to me. And that's even adding them to my blocked spam mail list!

----------


## ninjasurvivor

They cost about $2 to make, and considerably less if you buy 1000 ft spools and bulk buckles. There are dozens of "weaves" aside from the traditional cobra. Trilobite, for example, is a very stylish wide weave that is appealing. Jawbone is another really cool one. 

If I was selling them I'd only make the unconventional really cool looking ones with interesting weaves and color schemes. They'll stand apart from the cheap cobras and people will be willing to pay a little more. $7 for a $2 bracelet means $5 profit. If you can make three an hour that's $15/hour, which is not bad imo.

----------


## Rick

You forgot to add in your time. How much is it worth? Then add in the fees if you intend to sell it on eBay or similar sites. You just cleared .50 a bracelet or $1.50 an hour. Hypothetically speaking of course.

----------


## hunter63

I don't think $15 bucks an hour is a live-able wage.....in the first place, you would have to sell 10 a day for $150 bucks....10 hour day.

I can't get any one to cut my grass for $20 bucks an hour....with my mower.

Why doesn't some one come up with something new?....Once the world market took over with el-cheapo bracelets....Just saw some in the bargain bin at Menards for a buck....
That ship has sailed......

----------


## ninjasurvivor

> I don't think $15 bucks an hour is a live-able wage.....in the first place, you would have to sell 10 a day for $150 bucks....10 hour day.
> 
> I can't get any one to cut my grass for $20 bucks an hour....with my mower.
> 
> Why doesn't some one come up with something new?....Once the world market took over with el-cheapo bracelets....Just saw some in the bargain bin at Menards for a buck....
> That ship has sailed......


I'm not saying to quit college and start selling your own paracord bracelets. But some people enjoy these types of crafts and could use a few extra bucks. A 14 y/o for example probably has NO income whatsoever, so $12/hour would be worthwhile to him.

And let's say I spend 10 minutes on Amazon prime ordering a spool of paracord and buckles. 5 minutes opening the box when it arrives the next day. 15 minutes setting up my station to begin making bracelets. Then 30 minutes at school or work asking people if they want a bracelet and showing off what I've made.

That's a whopping total of 1 hour that I've invested in my business, not including the 20 minutes it takes me to make each bracelet. Again, no matter how you do the math you won't be a millionaire, but its not exactly sweat shop wages either if you are actually able to get these things sold at the right price.

----------


## hunter63

Well lets see...
Normally 2 parents, and 4 Grandparents. 
Now with a standard family of 2.5 children per Grand parent pair, total of 5 Aunts/Uncles......
Brings the total sold to 11 for sure sales......your friends don't have any money, maybe only one is a survivalist, so that adds up to 12, but you give your friend a discount....so back to 11.

That should be about it.....unless your extended family involves a lot ex's.........Soooo, Move on to the next project.

BTW this thinking is what is used recruiting life insurance salesmen.

----------


## ninjasurvivor

> Well lets see...
> Normally 2 parents, and 4 Grandparents. 
> Now with a standard family of 2.5 children per Grand parent pair, total of 5 Aunts/Uncles......
> Brings the total sold to 11 for sure sales......your friends don't have any money, maybe only one is a survivalist, so that adds up to 12, but you give your friend a discount....so back to 11.
> 
> That should be about it.....unless your extended family involves a lot ex's.........Soooo, Move on to the next project.
> 
> BTW this thinking is what is used recruiting life insurance salesmen.


Well, the trick is to find a venue that allows you to sell them to more than your personal contacts. A street fair, gathering, concert, website, or something like that. Just wearing a really brightly colored cool looking design will attract some interest from people who see you wearing it. You may get sales that way. 

If you always wear one anyways, you could bang out a bunch and just sit on them and sell them whenever an opportunity arises. Then its an extra $5 or $10 bucks in your wallet whenever someone randomly buys one off you.  And we're talking a few dollars, it's not like you are trying to sell a vacuum cleaner for $300. It's basically just pocket change. Not a hard sell by any means.

----------


## Rick

There are several on here that have sold them as a commercial enterprise. Most no longer do. There's a reason for that. As Hunter said, that ship has sailed. You have to be on the front end of market trends. Now you're playing to a saturated market.

----------


## ninjasurvivor

> There are several on here that have sold them as a commercial enterprise. Most no longer do. There's a reason for that. As Hunter said, that ship has sailed. You have to be on the front end of market trends. Now you're playing to a saturated market.


Agreed. It's not going to be a wildly profitable endeavor at this point. But I still think if you could put a unique spin on it, you could sell YOUR bracelet to people who already have old ones and want something new. Especially if they are actually wearing one. You could tell them "You're still wearing the old cobra weave?!" Then show them some cool looking weave they've never seen before. 

I've made about a dozen bracelets and could make a lot more if I wanted to. But selling one or two for $10 doesn't make a difference to me. And selling enough to make $500 is too much time and effort for what it's worth...to me. For someone else it may be worth it. It's all personal choice at that point.

----------


## hunter63

You are correct ....it is all a personal choice at this point.....BUT the OP and several other along the way asked 
How can I sell these and make money?"
Bottom line is you really can't,..... unless it's a hobby....They need to know that up front.

Carry on.

----------


## Rick

And the OP was three years ago when the market was still pretty warm. Today, the Chinese will make any style you want and have flooded the market. Just being realistic.

----------


## ninjasurvivor

I'm not really seeing the saturation you guys are talking about. I wasn't able to find much on Amazon or by doing a google search. You can get a cheap cobra weave from Rothco for less than $5, but when you look for higher quality and other designs you end up on sites charging $15-$20 per bracelet.

What if you live in a football town, like Greenbay for example. You make about fifty green and yellow bracelets of different designs and head down to the stadium on game day with a bunch on your arms for show while you yell "Packers paracord bracelets, $10." Maybe you sell half. That's $250 in a day. Minus your $100 overhead. That's still $150 profit in one day. It takes about 3 days to make that at McDonalds.

You stand around talk to girls, talk to some dudes about football. Watch the game at a sports bar, sell a couple bracelets there, hit on a waitress. I think if you are willing to think outside the box you could certainly find worse ways to turn a profit.

----------


## crashdive123

If you can create something new and market it to create a buzz (gotta strike quickly) then you can make a few bucks.  I know your Packers bracelet was just and example, but...... http://www.amazon.com/Packers-Paraco.../dp/B00B534IQS

https://www.google.com/webhp?sourcei...al%20bracelets

----------


## ninjasurvivor

> If you can create something new and market it to create a buzz (gotta strike quickly) then you can make a few bucks.  I know your Packers bracelet was just and example, but...... http://www.amazon.com/Packers-Paraco.../dp/B00B534IQS
> 
> https://www.google.com/webhp?sourcei...al%20bracelets


Wow. And those are cheap too. Only like 3 dollars!

Here's the thing, it's not always about who got there first. This world is full of people who just resell and markup existing products. It's less about what you are selling and more about how you go about selling it. 

I knew a guy who sold binoculars. He'd set up his booth at various places. He was able to carve out a nice little living for himself. He said the number one thing people told him was "I never thought I'd be buying a pair of binoculars today".  Sure anyone can go onto Amazon and buy whatever product they search for. But most people don't know they want said product. That's why we go out shopping and looking for stuff, or carry spending cash so we can buy random stuff on the spot. I've bought a TON of crap online. All the things I thought I'd need and things I've searched for. But I'll still buy things when I'm out and about if I have the impulse. That's why I think you could sell a flashy colored bracelet to people, despite charging more than a million other competitors out there. As long as you had the right venue.

----------


## Rick

Last year none of my wholesale books had bracelets in them. This year they all do. I must get 2 or 3 emails a week from Chinese suppliers. I keep blocking them and they keep coming. Your comment about marketing is spot on. You can sell anything to anyone if you know how to do it. Well, almost.

----------


## ninjasurvivor

I've noticed that the more "enterprising" individuals are approaching the paracord bracelet craze from a different angle. Instead of showing you a really cool bracelet that you can buy off of them. They show you how to MAKE a really cool bracelet and encourage you to buy SUPPLIES off of them, like rope, buckles, lighters, fids, jigs, etc. 

The person who made the most money during the California Goldrush was the guy selling shovels and pans.

----------


## Tokwan

This is mynopinion. A paracord bracelet is something nice and I am sure there are some people who can make them and sell them, So, how do you make or get people to buy yours?
You need to have something different on them or instill a or some wow factor. Maybe this something that you can do, add a few items to it so that it even attracts your friends parents attention to think or find that it is a good idea for their kid to have one.

1. Add a howling whistle or any bracelet clips that have a whistle incorporated. 
2. Maybe get a button compass for the watches wrist band, and find a way to attach to the bracelet.
3. Think "out of the box" what else to put or maybe the color or having reflective paracord so that they shine at night, giving the wearer visibility, a safety thing.

By adding these things and using the correct materials, your bracelet will be something different, other kids and parents will lok at this as something cool, and parents will realize the bracelet is something cool and a safety thing for their kids.

Happy venturing dude!

----------


## hunter63

Been looking decent priced rifle slings for a while now.....make me wonder how many 3 buck bracelets could be hooked together to make it long enough for a sling.....then figure out how to attach the swivels.....Hummmm

----------


## blackfinger

I have a buddy who makes them and even sells a few but as has been stated here there's really no money in it anymore. We have a surplus store in town that sells them for $4.95. They have all kinds of two tone color choices and several different weaves. Kind of hard to compete with that. My buddy does more than bracelets though. he's done a pile of key fobs and he even did a rifle sling for me.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Tokwan

I made my own belt just like the rifle sling. Been wearing that paracord 550 belt everyday..its one of the most comfy belts I've came across...

----------


## ninjasurvivor

> I have a buddy who makes them and even sells a few but as has been stated here there's really no money in it anymore. We have a surplus store in town that sells them for $4.95. They have all kinds of two tone color choices and several different weaves. Kind of hard to compete with that. My buddy does more than bracelets though. he's done a pile of key fobs and he even did a rifle sling for me.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


That's a nice looking double cobra sling. Probably uses 80 feet of cord and takes a couple hours to make. Easily worth $20-$25.

----------


## BadgerOutdoor

I would look for a unique "angle".

What makes your paracord bracelet different than the rest?

If you can answer that question then you've found your way into the market.

----------


## 22pcolbert

> yep, team colors
> maybe some pink ones for the womenfolk
> find something cheap/natural/homemade that you can attach to your bracelets
> 
> maybe weave into your bracelets 5-6 little bits of different woods for the " naturalists "
> the 5-6 different woods would be good for a naturalist necklace
> 
> how much are you selling these bracelets for ?


Ideal, and yes home made Items would be great, also I would continue to learn new styles. I sell mine for 4.50 and i can't make them fast enough. :Glare: 

But not all girls favorite color is pink. I am a "Woman folk" or girl who would not be caught dead in pink. I do like your opinion though.

----------


## hunter63

Hunter63 saying Hey and Welcome....From Wisconsin....
There is an intro section at 
http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...-Introductions

Good to hear of your success....Hopefully some one can use you information.

This thread is from 2010....last post was from 2014....neither poster has been around since 2014....

----------


## morganbw

My advise is do not read these post if your are drinking :Frown:

----------


## rex4ev

Hey, maybe expand what you are selling as well...these go great with the bracelets imo

Para Grenade Survival Kit:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...c48ca79e0e46d2

----------


## crashdive123

Well, since the original question was asked over six years ago, which is also the last time the author of the original thread logged on...................he may not see it.  Hey - maybe it will be useful advice to somebody else though.

I have to ask - have you ever tried one of those pouches?  One member here did, and he seemed a little less than thrilled.

----------


## hunter63

> Hey, maybe expand what you are selling as well...these go great with the bracelets imo
> 
> Para Grenade Survival Kit:
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...c48ca79e0e46d2


There is things that are "cool"....but maybe not all that practical.
I thinking that Amazon offering listed may fall into that category.

I can see anything on that one to be worth $36 bucks......Even look silly hanging down as illustrated, seems like it would swing around while walking...putting family jewels in the line of fire. 

Bought a couple of these....to compare with a leather pouch that I have been making up and giving away as gifts......
The paracord versions pretty clunky ...

Paracord pouch...I added the contents

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Leather version SAK pouch.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I see if can find my posts on these.
PS
Here is original post.
http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ord+belt+pouch

----------

